# Bonnie's Angel Maltese



## Lucy & Lily's Mom (Jun 5, 2006)

I was talking to Bonnie Palmer and she told me she has two males available. They are both adorable. One is a show dog with a beautiful full coat. She sent me pictures, so PM me if you would like to see a picture!


----------



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Lucy & Lily's Mom @ Jun 24 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796174


> I was talking to Bonnie Palmer and she told me she has two males available. They are both adorable. One is a show dog with a beautiful full coat. She sent me pictures, so PM me if you would like to see a picture![/B]


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

They're gorgeous!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I want to see pictures! Can you PM them to me please?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Why don't you just put the pictures up on the thread and then anyone who would like to see can see them?


----------



## Lucy & Lily's Mom (Jun 5, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 25 2009, 09:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796582


> Why don't you just put the pictures up on the thread and then anyone who would like to see can see them?[/B]


I apologize for not posting the pictures. I'm at work and I can't access photobucket to post the pictures. If you will PM me your e-mail address, I will be happy to send you the pictures. Thank you.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Also, from what I understand, Bonnie doesn't like to have pics of her puppies publicly posted online. She doesn't ever post pics of her own puppies on her website either. She didn't email me pics of my own puppy until after I wrote her an essay about my life goals. And I had already talked to her for over half an hour on the phone. LOL. Good question, though!


----------

